
Self-Driving Ubers Appear in San Francisco - sjcsjc
http://fortune.com/2016/09/04/self-driving-ubers-san-francisco/
======
dgax
I can't wait to see these in Pittsburgh. If they can merge into traffic going
into the Liberty Tunnels after a Pens game they can handle anything.

That being said, with the bulk of the reliable automation being on largely
uninteresting well-labeled stretches of flat highway, doesn't it make sense to
test these on long road-trips before we subject them to the volatile nature of
city driving? I'd be interested in any insight into how engineers are
tailoring these vehicles to their -at least by my standards- comparatively
challenging urban testing grounds. Even if they've been trialed on road trips,
this will be a very public and thus very decisive debut.

~~~
brianwawok
Well crash on a highway has a much higher death chance vs a crash in a city.
So not entirely sure it's "safer" to do highways first.

